# Which one?



## Brett_1115 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey, I'm just looking for some thoughts from others on gear for this winter. I've asked around and figured I would post this on here to hear some input from more experience riders.

Save on Sessions Primo Snowboard Jacket Turf Dobby Stripe - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

or Save on Sessions Anoracket Snowboard Jacket Vivid Ink - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

with these pants :Save on Sessions Gridlock Snowboard Pants Tang - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing


Another option I've found is:
Save on Nomis Tony Snowboard Jacket Black - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

with Save on Nomis Shell Snowboard Pants Fire Red - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

So if you can post your thoughts I'd appreciate it ! 

PS. reason I am looking at Sessions and Nomis are because these are two of select few brands I can get from american sites. I live in Canada, and those prices are much better than ours ha.


----------

